

Is it just me, or are others finding HN has problems? - ColinWright

Recently I&#x27;ve been getting this message:<p><pre><code>    We&#x27;re having some trouble serving your request. If
    we&#x27;re down, @HNStatus might have more information:

    ...
</code></pre>
It&#x27;s sporadic, but it feels like it&#x27;s getting more common.  Is anyone else having this problem?
======
magentaplacenta
The only problem I have are expired links. Page through the "new" section,
someone comes and talks to me, continue paging and pagination breaks and I
have to start over. Follow a link off to a longer story, come back and
continue paging and pagination breaks and I have to start over.

Really annoying.

------
jgrahamc
If you see this can you grab the "Ray ID" (long hex string on the page) and
send it to me. I can look in the CloudFlare logging stuff to see where the
problem occurred.

~~~
ColinWright
And again:

    
    
        Ray ID: 103ebd0cdc7c089f

~~~
jgrahamc
I'll bring this thread to people's attention.

------
lmm
I'm having the same problem. Will post next time it hits.

